# Just wanted to say Hi



## Shant (Jun 24, 2004)

Hello guys and gals
My name is Alex im 30 and currently in California
been involved in productions since I was a lil kid
grew up in a recording studio that my dad onwed and at the time
he had his production company providing Audio ,Lights and staging
for touring all central and south America. I ws born in Chile but grew up in Central America and for some time in Italy, attended the School of Audio Engineering in London. 
Been involved directly in concerts for the past 14 years, basically touring
Ended up in California a couple of years ago and started working for a AV company doing their shows in a Beverly Hills Hotel. Just realized im stuck here never had to work for a company before and this is my reality roght now. So im looking to move to Vegas I hear its better rate out there for doing shows, also hear that theyre union , if someone could give me some feedback about all this union deal I would greatly appreciate it.
looking forward in getting to know you guys better and learning new stuff with you guys and gals.


----------



## zac850 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi, and welcome!

I guess we all just got your life story in 20 sentences, very cool, sounds like you've really traveled the world!

Welcome, and I hope to talk to you a lot around the forums!


----------



## __WWW__ (Jul 7, 2004)

hi!


----------



## StageSweetheart (Jul 8, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## sallyj (Jul 8, 2004)

*Stopping in to say hi - unions*

I am not sure what the union situation is in Vegas, but I bet there is somebody here who can fill you in. I have heard conflicting stories, so I don't want to say anything to mislead you. You can also start by at least contacting the IATSE office out there to see what is what. I also think there are a couple of websites that may be able to give you some info. What they are, I am not sure. I think I need to stop now, as all my helpful info here isnt very helpful. :? 

SJM


----------



## dvsDave (Jul 12, 2004)

Awesome, I've never heard of the school of Audio Engineering. We'd love to hear your take on it in this forum


----------



## dvsDave (Jul 12, 2004)

Awesome, I've never heard of the school of Audio Engineering. We'd love to hear your take on it in this forum


----------

